# Okay so riddle me this.. bolt pattern question



## Ren (May 26, 2008)

So our GTO's have a 5x120mm bolt pattern. Now, I'm trying to expand my search for wheels.

Here is where it gets tricky,
a 5x4.75 inch bolt pattern actually equals out to being a 5x120.64999mm bolt pattern. Which is only .0255 or 255 ten thousandths of an inch larger. My question is what is the machining tolerance on most wheels. I swear that there is more than .025 thousandths of an inch of clearance between the wheel stud and the bolt hole before the lug nut gets torqued into contact with the wheel.

Thoughts?

Ren


----------



## Colton9182 (Jan 6, 2008)

The GTO along with many other GM vehicles like the s-10 etc have a 5x120.65 bolt pattern with 12 mm studs. For mine I have Zyoxx rims that are 5x120 with 14 mm stud holes and they work well. So thats one option you can do.


----------

